# Terminal mit Text öffnen

## solos

Hi!

Ist es möglich ein Terminal zu öffnen, in der ein Befehl steht der aber noch nicht ausgeführt wird und so ggf. noch geändert werden kann?

Hintergrund: Ich verwende Fluxbox und rufe aus dem Menü heraus ein Terminal auf in der vorher die Version von nmap ausgegeben wurde: urxvt -geometry 150x40 -fg lightgrey -tr -sh 40 -sr -st -e sh -c 'nmap -V; exec bash.

Nun möchte ich diesen Befehl so erweitern, dass danach in der bash nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24 steht, aber eben noch nicht ausgeführt wird um das Netzwerk ggf. ändern zu können.

Ist sowas überhaupt möglich?

Gruß

solosLast edited by solos on Thu Jul 02, 2009 9:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Auf die Schnelle kann ich dir ein 

history -s "nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24"

bieten. Damit hast du den Befehl, wenn du die Pfeil nach oben Taste verwendest.

Tobi

----------

